# FWD CA18DET????



## Master_Sentra (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello, I would like to know if the FWD CA18DET engine exists and if so, in which car can be found, and something else, can it be adapted into a sentra b13???

Thx for your help. :thumbup:


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Erm someone I know claimed he saw one, a FWD turbo non targa top EXA......Oh well.....

You could make one, the only custom fab work required would be a custom dump pipe to your cat....


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Yes, it was found in the old Bluebirds. Boostboy (if he's still around, that's how old-skool I am.) had one in his B12. As for a B13, I really don't see why you'd want it instead of a SR20DET unless you just wanna be different or like revving really high. It can be done, as can anything with enough money, but it won't be that easy.

Also, somebody should move the post to B13 section. Thank you


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

vodKA said:


> Yes, it was found in the old Bluebirds. Boostboy (if he's still around, that's how old-skool I am.) had one in his B12. As for a B13, I really don't see why you'd want it instead of a SR20DET unless you just wanna be different or like revving really high. It can be done, as can anything with enough money, but it won't be that easy.
> 
> Also, somebody should move the post to B13 section. Thank you


Yeah Still I'm not the biggest fan of the SR20......I'd rather have a CA if I was going 4 Cylinder.......But I'll stick to my RB's and RWD


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Japanese Bluebird SSS 4WD had a east-west orientated CA18DET.
These engines fit into B1X and N1X chassis cars.


----------



## Marcus_S13 (Dec 6, 2004)

its no doubt that the sr20 is more powerful than the ca18 but the CA can take far more of a beating and with the right mods can be absolutley leathal, although their popularity and general interest in the CA's have died out in japan, it has led to droves of spare parts coming to the shores of places like australia for practicaly nuthin, ofcoarse most parts require a recon from their hard lives in japan.....eg, stone damage on the turbo blades,


----------

